# My new experimental surrealist comic revolving around autism



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Hey all,

I just started work on this comic revolving around a girl who suffers with autism. I wanted to share it with you all because I thought someone somewhere out there might be able to relate, and I am so glad to have found this community because never before could I find anyone who was easy to relate to in my real life. I expect to update this project at least twice weekly over the next little while. Let me know your thoughts 

http://autismcomic.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/title-page/


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

THis is great! Kudos for the idea.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Thanks! I encourage you all to share it with others if you enjoy it, too


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

There should be a like button on this forum...

LIKED


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

jonny neurotic said:


> There should be a like button on this forum...
> 
> LIKED


Seriously.

Comic is fantastic. I will be following it.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

trisquel said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just started work on this comic revolving around a girl who suffers with autism. I wanted to share it with you all because I thought someone somewhere out there might be able to relate, and I am so glad to have found this community because never before could I find anyone who was easy to relate to in my real life. I expect to update this project at least twice weekly over the next little while. Let me know your thoughts
> 
> http://autismcomic.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/title-page/


i will be following it too ^_^ good initiative and creativity!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I am working on the next strip as I type. Hopefully will get it done and uploaded by tonight!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Strip updated. Watch out for the next one!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I pray you dont mind, but I posted this off to a few of my art peeps - good people, wont rant. :b


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> I pray you dont mind, but I posted this off to a few of my art peeps - good people, wont rant. :b


Of course, my aim is to spread this comic eventually to around the globe and use it to raise autism awareness...the more friends you tell about it, the better! I am planning on redoing the cover image though, this would be the third version I've posted and hopefully will stick with in the long run (damn Photoshop forever crashing on me and destroying my valuable work!!).


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Title page updated!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

So I finally somehow managed to get Photoshop to behave (for now), and was able to complete a full strip without having it crash. Yay!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

And strip #8 is completed and posted!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I seem to be having issues with promoting this comic. Due to a number of downvotes I received after posting on reddit, it seems people are actually finding some sort of fault with my work, although I haven't received any real negative feedback from anywhere else I've posted. Does anyone who has any sort of experience with reddit know why this might be?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Latest strip posted. I am definitely going to have to start working on this comic on another computer. I am having far too many issues that are holding me back from updating this as often as I should be, so expect more frequent updates when I do make the transfer.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This is beautiful. I really like the style you use. It is rather dark, but still very personable. The way you manage to capture the coldness and estrangement of autism in those colours and streaks is phenomenal. You convey so much emotion in just one image. Especially the last drawing I found really touching. Even though I'm not autistic myself, I can really feel what your protagonist is going through. 
I can't see why people on reddit would downvote this. Perhaps they find it too experimental or something. Please do not worry about it. There are always people ready to criticise you. I think you're really talented and I look forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> This is beautiful. I really like the style you use. It is rather dark, but still very personable. The way you manage to capture the coldness and estrangement of autism in those colours and streaks is phenomenal. You convey so much emotion in just one image. Especially the last drawing I found really touching. Even though I'm not autistic myself, I can really feel what your protagonist is going through.
> I can't see why people on reddit would downvote this. Perhaps they find it too experimental or something. Please do not worry about it. There are always people ready to criticise you. I think you're really talented and I look forward to seeing more of this.


Oh, wow. Your response is the opposite of what I saw on another forum:

"Yes, and what does your comic have in the story? A random girl moaning and whining, and that's about it. It's lots of borderline unreadable text about a character whining about their life, but we, the reader never see anything, it's all just text and random talking heads that I can't even tell apart. And I can understand if you want to avoid the usual way of storytelling (show, don't tell) and be experimental, but do not expect that everyone else will automatically be fond of it.

Not to mention most of the comics you mentioned have art that is fairly deliberately crude, whereas yours looks like you're trying something that you're skills just aren't good enough yet."

To each their own, I guess. I suppose it's easier to empathize with the main character, and the unconventional style if you yourself have suffered from ASD or some other sort of social impairment. The world in general appears very warped from that sort of perspective, I think.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

trisquel said:


> Oh, wow. Your response is the opposite of what I saw on another forum:
> 
> "Yes, and what does your comic have in the story? A random girl moaning and whining, and that's about it. It's lots of borderline unreadable text about a character whining about their life, but we, the reader never see anything, it's all just text and random talking heads that I can't even tell apart. And I can understand if you want to avoid the usual way of storytelling (show, don't tell) and be experimental, but do not expect that everyone else will automatically be fond of it.
> 
> ...


Now that is a very facile reaction. There is nothing easier than picking on someone else's work, especially over the internet. As I said, I think your skills are great, and I think your unconventional style really contributes to the story, too. 
Perhaps you must accept that some people are put off by your surrealist style and unconventional subject. Again, please do not worry about that and focus on the people that do appreciate your work. These, I am sure, will not only include people who have themselves experiences with social anxiety (even though, in my case, that added an extra dimension of recognition), but also people who are willing to look further than the first appearance and really discover what your story is about. 
I think your project is great and very original, and I wish you good luck completing it. I will sure follow its progress.
By the way, for some reason I can't view your first strip. Is it just my computer or is there some flaw in your website?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> By the way, for some reason I can't view your first strip. Is it just my computer or is there some flaw in your website?


Yeah, my website layout sucks, wish I could change it to make it easier to navigate (like a traditional webcomic). The first strip is located here: http://autismcomic.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/01/ and the following strips can be accessed by clicking the '#>>' on the bottom right corner of each page.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Latest strip posted. It didn't turn out exactly the way I had pictured at first, but well...


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

Found this after viewing your other thread. It's intriguing and your art style is interesting. I have it bookmarked.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Apologies, my PTSD combined with ever-prevalent technical issues are still sadly hindering my progress with this somewhat. Latest strip has been posted.


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

I found the artwork in #11 particularly pleasing. I like how you manage to portray detail with such broad, "messy" styling.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I like it. It's nice to read something different than normal manga and various comic type things. Something meaningful and more about telling me about a difficult human experience. Have you looked at misery memoirs..? There's lots of things like that I guess. I like reading darker stuff and I have ideas for a very dark thing, kind of like Salad Fingers. That's a classic, go watch it on youtube it's good! Although.. not sure if that's relevant. But it's good to learn from other media and particular strengths other things are using.

also this is a good study maybe







trisquel said:


> I seem to be having issues with promoting this comic. Due to a number of downvotes I received after posting on reddit, it seems people are actually finding some sort of fault with my work, although I haven't received any real negative feedback from anywhere else I've posted. Does anyone who has any sort of experience with reddit know why this might be?


I'm guessing the people there want something very polished and easy to read and visually pleasing, rather than to offer advice on it? I've posted on poetry forums for advice where that's kinda the whole point of the entire website. But Reddit, from what I understand, is about its users consuming well-picked (highest quality) pieces of news, entertainment, cool facts about life and interesting issues



trisquel said:


> "Yes, and what does your comic have in the story? A random girl moaning and whining, and that's about it.


Valid criticism, but like I said above it's like this person is expecting more, like that's what a comic should need (I would say it does need a lot more detail as in, a much longer story than it currently is, with detailed depictions of what problems exactly the main character faces. Even if they are metaphoric). It really depends on what kind of story you want to tell, but unless it manages to be a very moving or unsettling experience that the media creates with such simple symbols like objects in a room... the viewer needs more to come to an understanding, to feel immersed in this new world of the story.



trisquel said:


> Not to mention most of the comics you mentioned have art that is fairly deliberately crude, whereas yours looks like you're trying something that you're skills just aren't good enough yet."


What ones did you mention?

I really like the visuals. But everyone has different tastes so to pull this off without its visuals being exactly what feels fitting to the narrative to me, you are going to need a very good and engaging story. I love reading manga because it combines consistently sharp, beautiful visuals all essentially art pieces in themselves with a good story. I think any comic today has a lot to compete against.. this is why I'd personally go with something niche to start with



trisquel said:


> To each their own, I guess. I suppose it's easier to empathize with the main character, and the unconventional style if you yourself have suffered from ASD or some other sort of social impairment. The world in general appears very warped from that sort of perspective, I think.


I think you can do this idea with a visual medium, but something more visually apparent maybe?? Like having the main character small and everything else big might work for a depiction of SAD. I dunno what to suggest, all I really took from reading it this time was that I liked the colour and how the images came together.

But it is very very challenging. To make a decent comic at all you've first got to know the basics of storytelling and what's interesting to take in.. and combine it with the right kind of visual spacial cues...

Definitely it's not a good idea to try something non-visual as the primary basis of your depiction of the main character's problems.. I'd say. Because it is an advanced thing. Even though now that I've written that, it seems an unfair thing to say, and it should be possible. But.. think about how manga and comics in general build *so damn well* on some fundamental things about visuals which are very accessible to the readers.

edit: I only read to number 5 or something... before the first 'note' which I thought was the end.. sorry. will edit again


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback, jg43i9jghy0t4555. Rest assured I have taken the things you've said into consideration, I really do appreciate that you have taken the time to write this thorough and well-thought out critique for me. I didn't really have the entire story mapped out perse before I began this, tbh, but at the same time I am not actually really making it up as I go along, either. I always intended to draw everything from real experiences and real things that other people have said to me, or things that they've said which I feel I can relate to. That being said, I am planning to go into much further detail about the past experiences which has led the main character up to this point (read: me).
I've posted the latest strip for now.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

AnxiousCynic said:


> I found the artwork in #11 particularly pleasing. I like how you manage to portray detail with such broad, "messy" styling.


I loved the face and that jerk in the narrative flow. It's spooky. reminds me a little of these in that 'messy styling' sense:

www.google.co.uk/search?q=dad+face+meme&tbm=isch

yeah rage comics are a good study..


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

trisquel said:


> I didn't really have the entire story mapped out perse before I began this, tbh, but at the same time I am not actually really making it up as I go along, either. I always intended to draw everything from real experiences and real things that other people have said to me, or things that they've said which I feel I can relate to. That being said, I am planning to go into much further detail about the past experiences which has led the main character up to this point (read: me).
> I've posted the latest strip for now.


Sounds interesting

The main thing to worry about in view of *making a great comic* is practice. There's an author (favourite author of anything of mine b/c of this one comic book, and I'm waiting for his other stuff to be translated..) who wrote this dark comic entirely spontaneously. Of course he had a lot of knowledge/experience to borrow from. It was, like, the golden age of comics back then. These days we don't have such... imaginative.. things.



trisquel said:


> Thank you for the feedback, jg43i9jghy0t4555. Rest assured I have taken the things you've said into consideration, I really do appreciate that you have taken the time to write this thorough and well-thought out critique for me.


 I'm practicing my writing skills is all..!

Sorry if it seems like I'm writing a lot, but, I think you need great discussion for anything substantial to be learned..


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Small update posted.


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

Saw the last two entries. Interested to see where it's going. And, once again, I enjoy the style of your artwork and how execute it.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Latest strip posted.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Another update. Might be a little bit more stalled as of tomorrow since I'm due to start work.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Whoa...views for my comic seem to be at an all-time low. Grand total of 5 views yesterday and 8 today. Wonder why that is? Oh well. New comic is up.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, I just saw your last strips. Again I thought they were very well done. I especially liked the one with the swing and the white scratches around it. Again, the way you visualise the blurred way autistic people see the world is very striking. I also think it helps when you put details in (like jg43i9jghy0t4555 said). The swing was a great image, so see what you can achieve with more concrete depictions.
I'm sorry for the declining amount of views. I'd say you just carry on and perhaps more people will drop in when you get further with your story.
Oh and one more thing: I still can't view your first page. All the other pages are fine, but when I go to your first page it just won't show up. But I guess it's my computer then.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Oh and one more thing: I still can't view your first page. All the other pages are fine, but when I go to your first page it just won't show up. But I guess it's my computer then.


Here, perhaps this will work?: https://autismcomic.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/strip11.jpg?w=1000


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey, I didn't give you permission to make a story about me. D: 

Nah, I kid. I only said that because I have a type of autism. :|

This story is so me... e.o I use to think that and sometimes do if my anxiety is bugging me to bad...

._.

Good artwork by the way, I can't draw humans worth of crud.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

I really enjoy the comic... thanks for sharing. The illustrations and use of color really add to the mood. One of my favorite scenes is on page 12.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Oh and one more thing: I still can't view your first page. All the other pages are fine, but when I go to your first page it just won't show up. But I guess it's my computer then.


Hey, you were right about page 1 not showing up on other computers for some reason. It was showing on mine though, so I don't understand how that could happen. I just found that out today, and have now replaced the image on the first page. Let me know if it works now.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

trisquel said:


> Hey, you were right about page 1 not showing up on other computers for some reason. It was showing on mine though, so I don't understand how that could happen. I just found that out today, and have now replaced the image on the first page. Let me know if it works now.


Yes, it works now. I liked the image of the shoes.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Latest strip posted.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Sorry, depression keeps holding me back... =/ Latest strip has been posted.


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

Enjoyed this panel. Found the dialog rather relateable.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Latest strip posted. Warning - may be offensive if taken in the wrong context...


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

this is great work, can't wait to see more


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Latest strip posted


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

the art work itself reminds me a lot of the movie waking life. very nice!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Posted the latest strip, and also modified the site layout so the panels are easier to navigate. You now need only click on each panel to continue to the next.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

wow, you're really talented . I love your illustration style... captures that dark, isolated feeling perfectly imo


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Latest strip posted


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I'm doing a total revamp of the comic. So far, I've redrawn and reuploaded the first three pages, and deleted the rest. Stay tuned for more...


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Strip updated. I'm going to put a lot more time and effort into each strip this time around, so the quality should be much better.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome!!! I will be following it =D


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Strip updated =)


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated #6


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Posted a bunch more updates


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Posted #17


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Posted #18 and 19


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Posted #20 and 21


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Posted #22 and 23, for anyone who hasn't seen. Also updated the cover image yet again, and the title page for part one.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Posted #24


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Not a real update, but I've redrawn #24, and am also planning on redrawing a few other strips before posting any more updates.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember seeing this a few months ago when you posted it. Love seeing how it's grown! Keep it up! 

Also, I really love the most recent page, 24! That drawing is incredible :O


----------



## mario8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow! you made that whole thing by yourself? it is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice comic  Dark too, which i am fond of.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Posted #25


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Edited: Just noticed these comments all came from the same IP address. They were submitted by the same person, but under different names at different times. Wow, someone is clearly angered by me, and I have a feeling I know who it is, but that's rather pathetic...

I just noticed these comments were submitted earlier in the month, (but didn't show up because I never moderated them):
"you look fat in the outfit thread" posted by Sam
"ur comic sucks. bad art bad story" posted by Mark
"this sucks but the art is that of a first year art student. perhaps you will get better with time. message and story wise this is just awful though" posted by Greg
I'm not sure that they were posted by people on sas, but it would have been nice if they could tell that to me directly, (although it's unlikely given that the nature of this forum makes it so that the majority of people here would find it much easier to connect to the theme of the comic).


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

After almost 2 months without an update, I've -finally- posted something new!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Actually #25 and 26 are the latest new strips. I deleted the one that was formerly #25 because it felt redundant.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Posted #27


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't been watching this for some time, great to see you're still proceeding. I love how the story has grown larger. As I said before, your artwork is just stunning. The grey, fading lines, the old photograph feel about it, it all gives me goosebumps. I think you can be really proud of your talent. Hope to see still more of this in the future. It's really something special.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> I haven't been watching this for some time, great to see you're still proceeding. I love how the story has grown larger. As I said before, your artwork is just stunning. The grey, fading lines, the old photograph feel about it, it all gives me goosebumps. I think you can be really proud of your talent. Hope to see still more of this in the future. It's really something special.


Thank you, I've always really appreciated your feedback, it's always so thoughtful and sweet like your other posts. I'm so sorry I didn't update for so long, combination of academic/work/health issues prevented me from getting around to it, but I will put more effort into doing so from now on.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

trisquel said:


> Thank you, I've always really appreciated your feedback, it's always so thoughtful and sweet like your other posts. I'm so sorry I didn't update for so long, combination of academic/work/health issues prevented me from getting around to it, but I will put more effort into doing so from now on.


Aw, no need to feel sorry, it's your project, it's not like someone commissioned it from you or something. And also no need to thank me (though I do feel flattered :b). I'll just stay around here to see how your story will proceed, but don't feel indebted or something.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Final Update posted!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Ok, I lied kind of...I posted one more panel following the last one, and I think this is a fitting conclusion if I say so myself.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Also updated the 'About' page to include my regards to the people of SAS for supporting this project from the beginning. I can't express how much gratitude I have for all that this community has given me - this project could not have been completed (or even seen the light of day) without you guys!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Elegantly flawless drawings. I'm a horrible doing artistic things with my hands, I think it's great though. Funny I've coped by considering myself genetically superior. Keep posting them.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Elegantly flawless drawings. I'm a horrible doing artistic things with my hands, I think it's great though. Funny I've coped by considering myself genetically superior. Keep posting them.


Well there are some lucky savants out there who are mostly affected in a positive way, I suppose...I'm just not one of the fortunate ones =/ Thank you, though!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

The comic will soon be concluded for real, I promise


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Allright, that's the end! :clap


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I just saw this for the first time and I must say that this is a beautiful piece of work!!  The images and colors set the tone very well and the text at certain points has the ability to really touch the reader (at least I know it touched me). I'll admit that I do not know a whole lot about autism but your words are put together so well that I feel like I can understand it much better now. It takes some really great artistic ability and hard work to put something nice like this together and I am really impressed! You should be proud of yourself for putting this together, trisquel :clap


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

This is great but really sad to read. I focused on the art, which was beautiful. Have you considered how impressive your artistic skills are and that science is not an inherently superior discipline? Just because something is more marketable doesn't make it better. I understand we all have different perspectives though.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

exobyte said:


> This is great but really sad to read. I focused on the art, which was beautiful. Have you considered how impressive your artistic skills are and that science is not an inherently superior discipline? Just because something is more marketable doesn't make it better. I understand we all have different perspectives though.


Lol I know, I never said I thought science was superior - some other girl said that. And I don't think I'm particularly talented at art, tbh, given that my executive dysfunction prevents me from doing any more art traditionally, so I actually agree with that girl to an extent - I probably can't use a paintbrush to save my life, either. :stu Fortunately with Photoshop, mistakes don't matter because you start over with a clean slate as many times as you want, and it doesn't waste anything  So yeah, traditional art definitely requires a different kind of intelligence which I learned that I don't necessarily possess, which is why I've gravitated towards science recently, I guess.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> I just saw this for the first time and I must say that this is a beautiful piece of work!!  The images and colors set the tone very well and the text at certain points has the ability to really touch the reader (at least I know it touched me). I'll admit that I do not know a whole lot about autism but your words are put together so well that I feel like I can understand it much better now. It takes some really great artistic ability and hard work to put something nice like this together and I am really impressed! You should be proud of yourself for putting this together, trisquel :clap


:squeeze Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Modified the cover page as well as #32.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

So I modified page 11, and will probably continue to rewrite or even redraw certain pages for the next little while. I will keep you guys posted as always.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Dear, that was really overwhelming. So sad, though the ending had something hopeful in it, I think. I said it before, but your style is really incredible. Your drawings have so much emotion behind them. How they represent the darkness of society / environment in contrast to the tenderness of the individual - that was what I read in them, at least. Especially in the picture with the balloon, it really touched me. I recognised so much of the themes - how, as an imperfect individual, do you have to live in a world that constantly demands normalness? 
I agree with the other posters, you can really be proud of your artistic skills. They're something really special.
The only thing I wondered is where did the picture of the swing go? It was one of the most striking ones in the story, I thought. Why did you remove it from the story?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> The only thing I wondered is where did the picture of the swing go? It was one of the most striking ones in the story, I thought. Why did you remove it from the story?


I'm going to redraw that scene


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

As promised, I've redrawn #15. Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated the tagline of the cover page thanks to inspiration from Daniel C


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Modified 2nd panel of page 2 with new dialogue and drawing.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I liked this one http://autismcomic.wordpress.com/2013/02/13/37/


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated pages 1 and 14!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated page 12, and 11 for the 2nd time


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated page 14, and I think this is close to the 10th time I've done so...


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated page 25


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated pages 7, 8, 9, and 13


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Included a bonus scene to finally give some insight on who that guy in the car is, and what he's about...also updated page 4


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated page 10!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated pages 4, 5, & 6 once again.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated page 16


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated the end


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated page 14 YET AGAIN, as well as page 18


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated page 24


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

This is amazing!
Great job
You have my respect


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated page 25 again, and 23


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, I really like your new page 25. It's beautiful and alienating at the same time. Well done!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Wow, I really like your new page 25. It's beautiful and alienating at the same time. Well done!


Thanks! Yeah, 25 is one of my favourite pages  Well unfortunately, the text got messed up from the glass filter - I won't be able to fix it, unfortunately.
Updated page 24 again - now that hand looks much more realistic, hopefully. Also updated page 9 just now!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Gah...while I was sleeping, I came up with ideas for new panels in my head which I couldn't contain myself from getting up and putting into Photoshop! So I updated pages 3 and 16 just now.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Updated pages 8, 31, and 32 with new writing!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

During my temporary leave, I completely finished redrawing/rewriting the comic and it is -finally- now officially, totally, and permanently completed!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Wow guys, recently I've started promoting the comic on Reddit, and since midnight last night up until this morning, I've received over 1,500 views and 181 visitors in total! Let's keep trying to spread the word! If I ever get this thing published, I'm going to dedicate it to the SAS community for supporting it from the very beginning!


----------

